# Hey what's up ya'll ?



## NoKillFang (Apr 24, 2007)

Any San Soo folk out there?

First post...........


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2007)

Probaly but anyway Hello and welcome, happy posting


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello, welcome and happy posting!  I'm sure there probably are some san soo folk around...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I'm sure there're some San Soo folk out there somewhere - they'll be popping in at some point.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome, welcome and be true No Kill Fang ... :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 24, 2007)

San Soo guy checking in. Welcome to the site.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 25, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  :wavey:  Tell us a little about yourself


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## NoKillFang (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Welcome to the site.  :wavey:  Tell us a little about yourself




Shaderon,
I got 27 years Kung Fu San Soo under my belt and loving it!

Remember -- That which does not kill me, makes me mad!   HA!, HA!

What do you do, and where?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 26, 2007)

NoKillFang said:


> Any San Soo folk out there?


Yep. A few on the site. Check out the Chinese MA section. 

And welcome!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------

